

How to use tor for your protection - XtianahA

Gazing through my window into the digital world of internet security, here&#x27;s what I found:<p>- Tor (an acronym for &quot;the onion router&quot;) is a free software that enables on-line anonymity. You can hide your identity and surf the internet secretly so your activities can&#x27;t be discovered by anyone (yeah, including the government).<p>- Tor encrypts and then randomly bounces communications through a network of relays run by volunteers around the globe.<p>- Bad guys can use tor to do evil but good guys (like you and I) can use tor to fight crime.<p>- The more good guys that use tor, the more we can eliminate crime and build a safe digital world.<p>- Join the league of crime fighting developers and help keep the Universe safe by joining Tor volunteers.<p>(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.torproject.org&#x2F;getinvolved&#x2F;volunteer.html.en)<p>NOTE: I&#x27;m not in anyway affiliated to tor, just a fellow hacker out to save the world!
======
karmaster
Tor is not 100% safe, as every system it has breaches. If you want to use it
you must know that depending on which router/proxy your data travel the
response may be very slow. Safety has a price and even if Tor is not perfect
and a fully safe way to use the net it is more safe than any other public
protection.

